# GTX 980 im SLI, welches Netzteil ?



## JuNiioR (3. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mein System mit einer 2. GTX 980 für SLI aufrüsten.
Habe mir zwar erst vor kurzem ein neues Netzteil gegönnt doch nun bin ich etwas skeptisch ob dieses denn ausreicht.

Hier mein System:

CPU:                       i7 4790K 
Mainboard:         ASRock Z97X Killer
Grafik:                   EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX2.0
RAM:                     4x 4GB
Lüfter:                   Scythe Mugen4 PCGH Edition
Gehäuselüfter: insgesamt 6 Lüfter
Festplatte:          1x SSD 840 EVO 500GB
                                  2x Wester Digital Red 1TB
Soundkarte:        Creative Soundblaster Z
Netzteil:               be Quiet! Pure Power L8 630W


Ich nehme mal an das Netzteil wird nicht ausreichen und ich gebe zu das ich bisher immer mit be Quiet! zufrieden war aber keineswegs beratungsresistent bin.
Hauptsächlich nutze ich den PC natürlich zum Zocken.
Ich will mich auf jedenfall demnächst ans Übertakten mal ransetzen und hätte halt gerne noch ein paar Watt Reserve für die Zweite Grafikkarte und den CPU.

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (3. April 2015)

Dein Netzteil sollte für SLI reichen. Allerdings würde ich dir davon abraten mit dem L8 SLI zu betreiben. Denn es ist technisch nicht mehr aktuell und auch generell nicht für SLI ausgelegt.
Besser wäre ein Dark Power P10 550W.
Und ja das reicht tatsächlich schon aus (ein Mod hier betreibt damit ebenfalls 980 SLI, hat aber auch noch einen 5960X). Falls du wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du auch das P10 mit 750W kaufen. Ist aber schon etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## JuNiioR (3. April 2015)

ok danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Jetz bin ich aber doch ein bisschen verwirrt 

Wo genau liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen einem 630W L8 Netzeil und dem oben genannten 550W P10 ?
Ich sehe halt nur die Watt-Leistung und habe keine Ahnung an welchen Faktoren SLI jetz noch abhängig gemacht wird.

Bin beim Thema Netzteile absoluter Laie und vielleicht könnte es mir jemand so erklären das ich es verstehe ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. April 2015)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> ok danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.
> Jetz bin ich aber doch ein bisschen verwirrt
> 
> Wo genau liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen einem 630W L8 Netzeil und dem oben genannten 550W P10 ?
> ...


Also das e10 hat bessere Technik da das l8 ja auch schon älter ist.

Und 550watt reichen da neue Hardware weniger Strom verbraucht.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2015)

Das L8 ist für SLI ungeignet, da es eine Gruppenregulierte Spannungsversorgung hat. Deshalb solltest du eher das DP P10 550W nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2015)

Wie war das mit den plötzlichen Leistungsspitzen der GTX 970/980?
Sollte man in dem Fall nicht lieber größer dimensionieren?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Du kaufst dir für 1200€ Grafikkarten und hast so ein Müll als Netzteil drin?
Echt jetzt? 



Abductee schrieb:


> Wie war das mit den plötzlichen Leistungsspitzen der GTX 970/980?
> Sollte man in dem Fall nicht lieber größer dimensionieren?



Hört doch endlich mal mit diesen Peak Scheiß auf.


----------



## Legacyy (3. April 2015)

Die Peaks sind uninteressant.

Würde da das P10 750W für nehmen. Das L8 ist dafür ungeeignet.


----------



## DasRegal (3. April 2015)

Also .....
1. Dein jetziges Netzteil kann ja maximal 3 1/2 Jahre alt sein. Es reicht problemlos für deine Hardware aus und ist ja noch nicht zu alt. Natürlich ist die Technik schon etwas eingestaubt, aber das ist gar kein Problem. Sämtliche Elkos sollten noch in einem Top Zustand sein.
2. Wenn du nun doch unbedingt ein neues Netzteil haben möchtest, dann geh am besten mit der Zeit und hol dir ein Netzteil mit digitalem Signalprozessor. Diese haben konstantere Spannungen und weniger Ripple. Außerdem kannst du über Software deinen Stromverbrauch und deine Spannungen genau im Auge behalten. Denn das e10 550W ist total überteuert. Für das Geld bekommst du wiegesagt schon was aktuelleres, sei es mit digitalem Signalprozessor oder ein passives Platinumnetzteil.
3. Hier wird schon wieder zu viel BS gepostet, bzw Sachen die einfach irgendwo ausgeschnappt wurden. "Gruppenregulierte Spannungsversorgung" schlecht für SLi. Ich habe das damals schon gelesen und das ist der größte Witz überhaupt. Denkt ihr wirklich es macht einen Unterschied ob ein Verbraucher dran hängt der 400W Verbraucht oder zwei Verbraucher die jeweils 200W verbrauchen. 
Natürlich kann man jetzt drüber streiter, dass er teure Hardware hat aber ein Mittelklasse Netzteil...nur das ist nicht der Punkt.

Siehe hier:
Netzteile im Preisvergleich

Ich sehe ein Hatestorm am Rande des Horizonts.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Wo genau liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen einem 630W L8 Netzeil und dem oben genannten 550W P10 ?
> Ich sehe halt nur die Watt-Leistung und habe keine Ahnung an welchen Faktoren SLI jetz noch abhängig gemacht wird.



Zwischen L8 und P10 ist ein riesen Unterschied von der Technik her. Das eine kostet ja nicht umsonst fast doppelt so viel wie das andere 
Das P10 hat wesentlich bessere Technik (DC-DC) und Bestückung (NipponChemicon-Caps) und ist vor allem auf SLI/CF ausgelegt. 
Aber Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte. Ich denke du siehst den Unterschied 


*L8 630W CM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*P10 550W*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (3. April 2015)

Digitale Netzteile sind nur Marketing, da gibts nix brauchbares. Außerdem sehr träge bei den Schutzschaltungen.
Platinum ist auch nur Marketing, mehr nicht.

Die ThermalCrap Modelle sind CWT Schund mit schlechten Anschlüssen, die HXi und Enermax ebenfalls CWT Schund.
Da lieber n gescheites 550W Modell, was locker 750W  leisten kann.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

1. Er hat ein gruppe Teil, das die Grätsche machen wird, wenn du da zwei GTX 980 dranhängst. Die alte HEC Plattform ist dafür nicht ausgelegt.
2. Wo ist das P10 550 Watt total überteuert? 
Du kriegst ein Netzteil, das mehr als 750 Watt leisten kann mit einer sehr guten Ausstattung an Kabeln und einem immer leise arbeiten Lüfter. deine Platinum Netzteile kannst du dir getrost in die Tüte packen.


----------



## JuNiioR (3. April 2015)

Hab mir jetz mal das Dark Power p10 650W angeschaut.
Was haltet ihr von diesem ?
Der Preis geht für mich in Ordnung und ich möchte einfach noch ausreichend Power als Reserve haben.

Und zu meinem L8......ich bin vor ein paar Wochen wohl einfach auf das Angebot von Cyberport gestoßen und hab zugeschlagen 
Hatte mich schon gewundert warum man 630W relativ günstig bekommt.....aber wie gesagt.... ich bin in dem Thema einfach ein Laie >:


----------



## NuVirus (3. April 2015)

Ein E10 550W gibt es nicht 

Das L8 CM ist ne alte Plattform die schlechte Spannungen produziert wenn man deutlich über 400W Belastung am Netzteil hat das ist am schädlichsten für HDDs/SSDs da diese dadurch leicht kaputt gehen.

Laufen würde es wohl aber würde ich aufgrund der Spannungen keinesfalls empfehlen.

Die E10 Serie ist zwar deutlich besser als die L8 CM aber für hohe Wattzahlen ist das P10 550/750W deutlich besser geeignet und für 2 Grafikkarten ausgelegt,

Das P10 550W kann auch mehr als 550W liefern ohne das die Spannungen gefährlich werden wie beim L8, das 750W hat noch etwas mehr Reserven.


Verkauf das L8 wieder, das P10 650W ist fast baugleich zum 550W wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willlst hol dir direkt das 750W aber das P10 550W reicht locker aus da es mehr als 550W leisten kann.


----------



## Legacyy (3. April 2015)

Das 650er ist praktisch das 550er mit anderem Aufkleber, das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## DasRegal (3. April 2015)

> Die ThermalCrap Modelle sind CWT Schund mit schlechten Anschlüssen, die HXi und Enermax ebenfalls CWT Schund.


Du bist mir jetzt schon mein liebster x)  CWT als Schund bezeichnen.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Hab mir jetz mal das Dark Power p10 650W angeschaut.
> Was haltet ihr von diesem ?
> Der Preis geht für mich in Ordnung und ich möchte einfach noch ausreichend Power als Reserve haben.



Dann nimm das 750er P10. Das habe ich auch. Reicht problemlos für zwei High End Karten.



DasRegal schrieb:


> Du bist mir jetzt schon mein liebster x)  CWT als Schund bezeichnen.



Nenne mir ein gutes CWT Netzteil.


----------



## Legacyy (3. April 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Du bist mir jetzt schon mein liebster x)  CWT als Schund bezeichnen.


Wenn man sich die Quali von denen anschaut kann man nichts anderes zu sagen. 
Mann muss sich nur mal informieren.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Du bist mir jetzt schon mein liebster x)  CWT als Schund bezeichnen.



CWT und HEC sind am unteren Ende des Rankings. Ganz oben stehen Delta, LiteOn und FSP 
Nebenbei: MS-Tech und Inter-Tech lassen doch bei CWT fertigen, soweit ich weiß


----------



## DasRegal (3. April 2015)

Ich weiß, dass es nicht lohnt mit euch weiter zu diskutieren.  Ist ja auch kein Problem. 
Ob es nun die Enermax Platimax Serie oder Corsair AX Serie oder auch die neuen Thermaltake Netzteile sind. Sie schneiden in den Tests sehr gut ab und haben eine hohe PCB und Löt Qualität. Sämtliche aktuellen Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden und wie schon gesagt kann die Leistung auch überzeugen.   Aber ich weiß...pcgh Forum ist BeQuiet Territorium.

So jetzt ist auch genug ... er möchte ja mur ein Netzteil haben und wenn ihr ihm das A10 verkaufen möchtet dann tut das.  Over and out.


----------



## JuNiioR (3. April 2015)

Also ich freu mich über die vielen nützlichen Infos hier wirklich 

Und ja ich bin mehr oder weniger ein Fanboi der beQuiet Netzteile.....genauso wie es bei den Grafikkarten nur EVGA in mein Gehäuse schafft.
Ich habe mir jetz das P10 750W bestellt und die 2. 980er gleich mit.
Jetz heist es warten.....und das über die Osterfeiertage.
Zum Glück bin ich nicht ungeduldig >_<


----------



## Atent123 (3. April 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es nicht lohnt mit euch weiter zu diskutieren.  Ist ja auch kein Problem.
> Ob es nun die Enermax Platimax Serie oder Corsair AX Serie oder auch die neuen Thermaltake Netzteile sind. Sie schneiden in den Tests sehr gut ab und haben eine hohe PCB und Löt Qualität. Sämtliche aktuellen Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden und wie schon gesagt kann die Leistung auch überzeugen.   Aber ich weiß...pcgh Forum ist BeQuiet Territorium.
> 
> So jetzt ist auch genug ... er möchte ja mur ein Netzteil haben und wenn ihr ihm das A10 verkaufen möchtet dann tut das.  Over and out.



In welchen Tests (und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Tests die von NT Labels gesponsort werden.) schneidet CWT den gut ab ?
Die Lötqallität ist meist unterdurchschnitlich.
Viele neigen dazu einfach feuer zu fangen (Platinmax ) oder haben eine selbstzerstörung wen sie über 50% belastet werden (MS Tech).
Delta hat Netzteile für 15€ die jedes noch so teures CWT Teil zerstören.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. April 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es nicht lohnt mit euch weiter zu diskutieren.  Ist ja auch kein Problem.
> Ob es nun die Enermax Platimax Serie oder Corsair AX Serie oder auch die neuen Thermaltake Netzteile sind. Sie schneiden in den Tests sehr gut ab und haben eine hohe PCB und Löt Qualität. Sämtliche aktuellen Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden und wie schon gesagt kann die Leistung auch überzeugen.   Aber ich weiß...pcgh Forum ist BeQuiet Territorium.
> 
> So jetzt ist auch genug ... er möchte ja mur ein Netzteil haben und wenn ihr ihm das A10 verkaufen möchtet dann tut das.  Over and out.


Darum geht's nicht. Die Tests kannst du vergessen da da nicht die Hardware im Netzteil richtig unter die Lupe genommen wird.

Ich vertraue in sachen Hardware lieber threshold und den anderen die wissen wovon sie reden.

Vorallem bei Netzteilen!

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es nicht lohnt mit euch weiter zu diskutieren.  Ist ja auch kein Problem.
> Ob es nun die Enermax Platimax Serie oder Corsair AX Serie oder auch die neuen Thermaltake Netzteile sind. Sie schneiden in den Tests sehr gut ab und haben eine hohe PCB und Löt Qualität. Sämtliche aktuellen Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden und wie schon gesagt kann die Leistung auch überzeugen.   Aber ich weiß...pcgh Forum ist BeQuiet Territorium.



Corsair AX ist von CWT? Seit wann denn? 
Die neuen Thermaltake Netzteile sind billig Netzteile. da ist nichts brauchbar dran.

Und was hat das wieder mit BeQuiet zu tun?


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat das wieder mit BeQuiet zu tun?



Das frage ich mich auch 
Bequiet fertigt keine Netzteile und das war gerade eine Diskussion über Auftragsfertiger


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Er kann sich auch das Cooler Master V 850 kaufen.
Das wird von Seasonic gefertigt. 
Wie übrigens auch die Corsair AX Serie.


----------



## Legacyy (3. April 2015)

Be Quiet hat auch genug Müll im Programm. Auf die Marke kommts da nicht an, sondern auf den Fertiger bzw. das Modell.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Genau. Das Modell ist entscheidend, nicht der Hersteller.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. April 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es nicht lohnt mit euch weiter zu diskutieren.  Ist ja auch kein Problem.
> Ob es nun die Enermax Platimax Serie oder Corsair AX Serie oder auch die neuen Thermaltake Netzteile sind. Sie schneiden in den Tests sehr gut ab und haben eine hohe PCB und Löt Qualität. Sämtliche aktuellen Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden und wie schon gesagt kann die Leistung auch überzeugen.   Aber ich weiß...pcgh Forum ist BeQuiet Territorium.
> 
> So jetzt ist auch genug ... er möchte ja mur ein Netzteil haben und wenn ihr ihm das A10 verkaufen möchtet dann tut das.  Over and out.



Logisch schneidet die AX-Serie von Corsair gut ab ... Diese Netzteile stammen auch von SeaSonic (Welcher ein sehr guter Hersteller von Netzteilen ist) und nicht von CWT.
Zeige mir bitte ein AX das von CWT gefertigt wurde


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

nach ewiger Wartezeit und Gemecker gegen den Lieferanten ist endlich alles angekommen und verbaut.

Und ich bin überglücklich ^-^

Allerdings is das Gehäuse wohl eher unpraktisch......viel Gefummel und Gefrickel mit dem Kabelmanagement und am ende siehts trotzdem super unordentlich aus....


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Kann das sein, dass du die Grafikkarten falsch angeschlossen hast?


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

hm wie kommst darauf ?

läuft alles geschmeidig bisher


----------



## XyZaaH (10. April 2015)

Arbeite mal an deinem Kabelmanagement


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

ja >_<

wie gesagt is net das beste Gehäuse dafür  und ich hab auch an der aussenwand noch 2 Lüfter angebracht um für Kühlung zu sorgen. Temperaturen sind ok aber es sieht halt unglaublich schrecklich aus ^^
Werd mir wohl ein ordentliches Gehäuse besorgen müssen um das Kabelmanagement in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> hm wie kommst darauf ?
> 
> läuft alles geschmeidig bisher



Wo hast du die beiden Karten angeschlossen?


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

jeweils an Steckplatz 1 und 2 am Netzteil und wie meinst das ? ^^


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

oh !

hab den Fehler selbst gefunden.... die zweite karte muss an steckplatz 3 

vielen dank für den hinweis


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> jeweils an Steckplatz 1 und 2 am Netzteil und wie meinst das ? ^^



Und das ist falsch.
Nimm beim Netzteil mal Port 1 und 4.
Also an Port 1 die erste Karte und an Port 4 die zweite Karten.

so wie du das jetzt hast, laufen beide Karten auf einer Rail und die zweite liegt tot in den Seilen.
Lastverteilung ist hier das Zauberwort.


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

also ich habs jetz umgesteckt wies in der Beschreibung vom Netzteil Steht....platz 1 und platz 3.

Macht das jetz en unterschied ob ich 1 und 3 oder 1 und 4 nehme ?


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Nein. 
1 und 4 ist halt weiter voneinander entfernt.

Aber da kannst du sehen, wie stark das Netzteil ist.
Du hast beide Karten an einer Rail angeschlossen und es lief problemlos.


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

jou ich hatte eigentlich auch ingame genau die FPS die ich quasi als Referenz gesehen habe.
Bin absolut zufrieden......ausser mit dem Gehäuse und Kabelzeug 

Und auf jedenfall ganz großen Dank an die Beratung hier......muss mich leider zu den Leuten dazu zählen die zwar ne teure Maschine zuhause haben , jedoch so gut wie keine ahnung haben >_<


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Kauf dir Kabelverlängerungen von Bitfenix.
Habe ich auch. Du kannst die Kabel dann super verlegen und hast die Farbe, die du willst. Ich habe komplett schwarze Verlängerungen genommen.


----------



## JuNiioR (10. April 2015)

Jau ich werd mich mal umschauen, dankeschön.


----------

